# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Ποιοι και ποσοι θελουν η δεν θελουν olsr

## sv1gfu

> δεν ειναι θεμα φιλιας ή εχθρας και δεν ξερω πως εμφανίζεται ο gfu και gft και κατηγορούν εμενα. ας ανοίξουν νεο τοπικ με τιτλο 'θελω να την πω στον aangelis' και να γράψουν εκει τα κολπα τους


Καλη ιδεα τολι αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν αξιζεις και τοση καταναλοση ενεργειας απο εμας, εξαλου ειναι τοσοι πολλοι αυτοι που θελουν να στην πουν που θα γινομασταν ολοι εδω μεσα κοκοβιοι.

Anyway.

Ας ψηφισουμε λοιπον ολοι εδω αν το θελουμε το olsr η οχι, και γιατι.

Χωρις βεβαια να σκεφτομαστε οτι αν πουμε οτι δεν θελουμε, καποιοι ειδημονες θα σταματισουν να μας βοηθανε οσο θα ημαστε μεσα σε αυτο

----------


## sokratisg

Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση αλλά τι σχέση έχει το συγκεκριμένο δημοψήφισμα στις γενικές ερωτήσεις;

Α)Ρωτάς όλο το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό; Γιατί τότε είναι τελείως οφτοπικ.
Β)Ρωτάς τον Πειραιά; Τότε γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο "Περιοχές - Πειραιάς";

Και ας πούμε ότι σε γενικές γραμμές κάτι ρωτάς.

Την αρχική παραπομπή τι την θέλεις; 
Κλείδωσά ήδη ένα τόπικ για να σταματήσει ο τσακωμός μεταξύ κάποιων προσώπων και εσύ λες έτσι απλά να το συνεχισεις εδώ;

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ απάντησε στα ερωτήματά μου.

Όποιος θέλει να τσακωθεί υπάρχει το τηλέφωνο, το ιμεηλ  ::  , το ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι και άλλα.

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει βλέψεις τσακωμού και δημιουργίας εντάσεως.

Φιλικά.

----------


## sv1gfu

> Α)Ρωτάς όλο το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό; Γιατί τότε είναι τελείως οφτοπικ.
> Β)Ρωτάς τον Πειραιά; Τότε γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο "Περιοχές - Πειραιάς";
> 
> Και ας πούμε ότι σε γενικές γραμμές κάτι ρωτάς.
> 
> Την αρχική παραπομπή τι την θέλεις; 
> Κλείδωσά ήδη ένα τόπικ για να σταματήσει ο τσακωμός μεταξύ κάποιων προσώπων και εσύ λες έτσι απλά να το συνεχισεις εδώ;
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ πολύ απάντησε στα ερωτήματά μου.
> ...


Δεν εχει καμια βλεψει τσακωμου, ουτε ειχα ποτε τετοια προθεση, και φυσικα ρωταω τον πειραια. οποτε αν θες το μεταφερεις.

----------


## sv1gfu

Το γιατι ΝΑΙ και γιατι OXI δεν βλεπω και δεν μου αρεσει.





> Χωρις βεβαια να σκεφτομαστε οτι αν πουμε οτι δεν θελουμε, καποιοι ειδημονες θα σταματισουν να μας βοηθανε οσο θα ημαστε μεσα σε αυτο.

----------


## sokratisg

*Τρίτη 17/04/2007 01:16 - Edited by sokratisg*

Μεταφέρεται στην ανάλογη ενότητα.

Παρακαλώ πολύ να μείνει "καθαρό".

----------


## mojiro

εγω ψηφιζω *ναι, να παραμηνει* για αυτους τους λογους

http://www.routing.awmn/?60:80
http://routing.explode.gr/?60:80

----------


## papashark

1) Θεωρώ την ψηφοφορία λάθος, καθότι δεν ψηφίζει μόνο ο Πειραιάς αλλά όποιος θέλει

2) Θεωρώ την ψηφοφορία λάθος, γιατί όποιος θέλει κάθετε στο confedaration, όποιος δεν θέλει φεύγει, όπως έφυγε ο sv1eft και ο petzi, όπως είχαν φύγει στην αρχή 2-3 ακόμα.

3) Θέλω το confed, πιστεύω ότι το Olsr ή παρόμοιου τύπου πρωτόκολλα είναι το επόμενο βήμα για το awmn

4) Οσοι δεν το έχουν καταλάβει καλά, το επόμενο ΜΤ (version3) πιθανότατα θα έχει τέτοιο πρωτόκολλο, και άμα παίζει καλά μας βλέπω όσους δεν θα παίζουμε με quagga&olsr να παίζουμε με αυτό, και όποιο από τα 2 επικρατήσει.

5) Το BGP θα πεθάνει στους κόμβους του awmn (μπορεί να παίζουμε με ένα AS όλη η αθήνα, και άλλο AS κάθε άλλη πόλη).

6) Οσοι έχου απορείες και δεν γουστάρουν το Petzoσπιτο, υπάρχει και ο σύλλογος, αν δεν γουστάρουν τον σύλλογο, τότε υπάρχουν και τα τοπικά Meeting (βλέπε αύριο το βράδυ flo Πειραιά), αν δεν γουστάρουν ούτε τα τοπικά Meeting (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα), μάλλον είναι σε λάθος χόμπυ, δίκτυο ανθρώπων είμαστε και όχι άψυχων μηχανών, και έχουμε την τύχη να ζούμε όλοι μας (σχεδόν) σε ακτίνα 20-30 χιλιομέτρων το πολύ...

----------


## anka

+ OLSR Με έχουν καλύψει papashark και mojiro.  ::

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Πάνο ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω , αν αυτή τι στιγμή που στον foxer παίζει olsr κανεις ένα bandwith test με κάποιον που έχει ο foxer link μαζί του και είναι στο confed, 1ον) αυτό που βλέπεις σαν bandwith είναι σωστό ? 2ον) αν αλλάξεις συχνότητα στο συγκεκριμένο link, το link αυτό συνεχίζει να υφίσταται μέσα στο confed ? η πρέπει να κανεις restart στο router σου για να επανέλθει?

Αυτά είναι κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που είχα κάνει τον λίγο καιρό που παρέμεινα μέσα στο confed, και θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται

----------


## aangelis

> Οσοι δεν το έχουν καταλάβει καλά, το επόμενο ΜΤ (version3) πιθανότατα θα έχει τέτοιο πρωτόκολλο, και άμα παίζει καλά μας βλέπω όσους δεν θα παίζουμε με quagga&olsr να παίζουμε με αυτό, και όποιο από τα 2 επικρατήσει.


Αυτό όσοι δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη, θα πρέπει να το καταλάβουν το συντομότερο.

----------


## papashark

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Πάνο ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω , αν αυτή τι στιγμή που στον foxer παίζει olsr κανεις ένα bandwith test με κάποιον που έχει ο foxer link μαζί του και είναι στο confed, 1ον) αυτό που βλέπεις σαν bandwith είναι σωστό ? 2ον) αν αλλάξεις συχνότητα στο συγκεκριμένο link, το link αυτό συνεχίζει να υφίσταται μέσα στο confed ? η πρέπει να κανεις restart στο router σου για να επανέλθει?
> 
> Αυτά είναι κάποιες παρατήρησης που είχα κάνει τον λίγο καιρό που παρέμεινα μέσα στο confed, και θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται


1) Περί Bandwidth Test (BT)

α.Aπαντώντας καθαρά θεωρητικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε διαφορά στην ταχύτητα όταν μιλάμε για το άλλο άκρο του ΒΒ μας, καθότι για να πάμε εκεί δεν έχει σχέση του routing (γι' αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε BT στην ΙΡ που είναι στο ίδιο subnet με εμάς).

β. Και πάλι θεωρητικά ακόμα και να κάνουμε σε άλλο άκρο του ΒΒ μας αλλά όχι στο κοινό μας subnet, δεν θα είχαμε διαφορά στην ταχύτητα, αφού μέχρι χθες που το ΕΤΧ ανέβαινε κατά 1.00 σε κάθε hop, η κατευθείαν διαδρομή ήταν πάντα καλύτερη από τις ενναλακτικές και θέλαμε υπερβολικά πολύ Lag και χαμένα πακέτα για να πάει το ETX από 1 σε 2 και να επιλέξει λάθος διαδρομή (λάθος στα είχα πει τηλεφωνικά τότε). Τώρα με το ΕΤΧ να είναι 0.00 για κάθε hop, δεν μπορώ να σου πω τι θα γίνει γιατί μόλις αρχίσει λίγο να χαλάει το ETX (πχ να πάει 0.01) αυτομάτως θα υπάρχουν ενναλακτικές διαδρομές. Το ερώτημα για το πότε θα αλλάξει είναι πότε θα αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει το ETX. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύ εδώ και 2-3 μέρες, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι έχετε γνώση του θέματος για να έχετε διαμορφώση άποψη γι' αυτό, τα συμπεράσματα σας είναι βασισμένα με το ETX να ξεκινάει από 1.00

γ. Πρακτικά υπάρχουν ένα σωρό παράγοντες για το πόση ταχύτητα μπορεί να έχει ένα λινκ, για να την μετρήσεις σωστά, πρέπει να κλείσεις όλα τα άλλα λινκ, ώστε αφενώς να μην έχει άλλο traffic και αφετέρου να μην "μπουκώνει" ο επεξεργαστής. Ακόμα θα πρέπει να γίνετε BT δηλώνοντας την μέγιστη ταχύτητα που πρέπει να δοκιμάσει

δ. Στην παρούσα φάση με το Traffic Shapping που έχουν όλοι οι κόμβοι (οι έστω οι περισσότεροι), δεν ξέρω σε ποιά κατηγορία περνάει το ΒΤ του ΜΤ για να σου πω πόσο θα περάσει.

ε. Το BT είναι ενδεικτικό μόνο για το λινκ όχι για την συμπεριφορά του ρούτερ αλλά και του δικτύου, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ένα δοκιμές επάνω σε ένα άκρο. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαμε κάνει δοκιμές επί εποχής BGP περνώντας από πολλά ΒΒς, για να τα συγκρίνουμε με τα σήμερα, επάνω σε πραγματικές συνθήκες.

στ. Εάν το olsr υπολόγιζε ποια είναι η καλύτερη διαδρομή για κάθε πακέτο που στέλνει, το bandwidth που θα είχες σε μία διαδρομη ίσως να ήταν μεγαλύτερο από την δυνατότητα ενός λινκ, αφού θα ερχόντουσαν από διαφορετικές διαδρομές σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα (σκέψου να είχες 3 ενναλακτικέ διαδρομές και να είχες 60Μbit ...)

ζ. To πόσο Bandwidth περνάει από ένα λινκ δεν είναι το νούμερο ένα κριτήριο για το πόσο καλά παίζει. Τι να το κάνω αν περνάνε 40mbit αλλά να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω στο τηλέφωνο, να μην μπορώ να ακούσω μια εκπομπή στο e-ραδιόφωνο χωρις διακοπές, να αργούν οι σελίδες στον explorer μου ? Προτιμώ να κάνει την διπλή ώρα να έρθει η ταινία που κατεβάζω, παρά να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω στο VoIP μου με τα φιλαράκια μου εκείνη την ώρα...


2) Περί αλλαγής καναλιών

α. Kανονικά όταν το λινκ κάνει disconnect πρέπει η quagga (το πρόγραμμα ή "δαίμονας" όπως το λένε, που κανονίζει τα περί δρομολόγησης) να το αφαιρέσει από το iBGP (το εσωτερικό μας πρωτόκολλο, στην περίπτωση μας το Olsr), και να το ξαναβάλει όταν αυτό ξανασυνδεθεί. Πόσο γρήγορα θα γίνουν αυτά τα δύο ? Ανάλογα με το τι timers έχουμε βάλει, το πρώτο πρέπει να συμβαίνει πολύ γρήγορα (η απομάκρυνση) ενώ το δεύτερο θέλει λίγο χρόνο (1', 2' και πολλά πρέπει να λέω αλλά δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια)

β. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην το καταλάβει αμέσως η quagga ότι το λινκ ξαναγύρισε, και νομίζω ότι έχει σχέσει με τον Kernel του ΜΤ (μπορεί να μην τα λέω και σωστά). Αυτό γινόταν και με το BPG δαίμονα του MT, που πολλές φορές δεν ξανασηκωνόταν το bgp peer σε ένα λινκ που είχε κοπεί για λίγο και δοκιμάζαμε διάφορες κινήσεις (κοινώς βρίσκαμε άλλους τρόπους να κάνει triggering), όπως να αλλάξουμε το AS number 2 φορές για να ξαναπροσπαθήσει ο δαίμονας, ή ακόμα να κάνουμε disable/enable όλο τον δαίμονα για να ξαναξεκινήση από την αρχή, ενώ θυμάμαι να έχω κάνει και restart σε ολόκληρο μηχάνημα για να ξαναενωθεί το bgp σε κάποιο λινκ. Το πρόβλημα είναι πιθανό να υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικό bgp δαίμονα (δηλαδή την quagga αντί για τον μαμίσιο του MT), και πιθανότατα λύνετε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, δηλαδή δοκιμάζοντας άλλους τρόπος στην quagga για να καταλάβει ότι το λινκ έχει επανέλθει, είτε αλλάζοντας τα στοιχεία στο Peer, είτε κάνοντας restart την quagga, και ελπίζωντας ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε reboot τον router ολόκληρο. 

Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να κάνει κάποιος restart την quagga ? 
Αντί για 6-7 click που είχες παλιά με τον μαμίσιο δαίμονα του ΜΤ, τώρα έχεις να κάνεις τα :
New terminal (click)
system (enter)
telnet 127.0.0.1 2605 (enter)
<password> (enter) #συνήθως είναι zebra
enable (enter)
<password> (enter) #συνήθως είναι awmn
*clear ip bgp ** (enter) #αυτή είναι η εντολή στην ουσία

Ναι είναι περισσότερο από τα 6-7 click που έκανες παλιά, αλλά στην ουσία μια γραμμή πρέπει να μάθεις, τα προηγούμενα τα κάνεις κάθε φορά για να μπεις στην quagga.

Και επειδή μιλάτε για "ομηρία" και εξάρτηση από τους ειδήμωνες, μέχρι πριν από 1' δεν ήξερα πως έκανες restart την quagga, αλλά πέτυχα τον Sokratisg στο Msn, τον ρώτησα "καλημέρα, πως κάνεις restart την quagga", "clear ip bgp * αφού έχεις κάνει enable πρώτα", συζητάμε για τέτοια εξάρτηση και παρακαλετό για να μου πει (thanks sokratisg by the way)  ::

----------


## acoul

όποιος δεν θέλει δεν το βάζει, όποιος θέλει το βάζει ... το θέμα είναι να μην χάσουμε το περιεχόμενο για το περιτύλιγμα, και το περιεχόμενο, το σημαντικό και ζητούμενο δηλαδή, είναι οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. εκεί πραγματικά βασίζεται η μεγάλη επιτυχία του δικτύου ... η κοκορο-τεστοστερόνη αποτελεί ένα πρόβλημα σε συνδυασμό με τους υπερβολικούς καφέδες, αλλά το ελέγχουμε σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό θα έλεγα !!

----------


## trendy

> 5) Το BGP θα πεθάνει στους κόμβους του awmn (μπορεί να παίζουμε με ένα AS όλη η αθήνα, και άλλο AS κάθε άλλη πόλη).


transparently για το κάθε δίκτυο ξεχωριστά, αυτό γίνεται ήδη, τουλάχιστον για το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## nikpanGR

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση εμμονή....Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος ή σε δουλεια να βρισκόμαστε?
+ΟLSR +στην προσπάθεια των παιδιών για κάτι καινούριο.........
Πειραματικό δίκτυο είμαστε να μην το ξεχνάμε,και όχι δίκτυο dc kai torrent...

----------


## SV1EFT

Eγω προσωπικά όταν αποφασιστεί από όλο το AWMN να αλλάξει πρωτόκολλο 
τότε να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα ακολουθήσω και εγώ όπως και οι υπόλοιποι αλλά
σε δόκιμες σε βάρος των υπολοίπων του δικτύου το ανακοίνωσα ότι δεν συμμετέχω.

----------


## SV1EFT

> όποιος δεν θέλει δεν το βάζει, όποιος θέλει το βάζει ... το θέμα είναι να μην χάσουμε το περιεχόμενο για το περιτύλιγμα, και το περιεχόμενο, το σημαντικό και ζητούμενο δηλαδή, είναι οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. εκεί πραγματικά βασίζεται η μεγάλη επιτυχία του δικτύου ... η κοκορο-τεστοστερόνη αποτελεί ένα πρόβλημα σε συνδυασμό με τους υπερβολικούς καφέδες, αλλά το ελέγχουμε σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό θα έλεγα !!


*++++++++++*

----------


## aangelis

> Eγω προσωπικά όταν αποφασιστεί από όλο το AWMN να αλλάξει πρωτόκολλο τότε να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα ακολουθήσω και εγώ όπως και οι υπόλοιποι αλλά σε δόκιμες σε βάρος των υπολοίπων του δικτύου το ανακοίνωσα ότι δεν συμμετέχω.


ολο το δίκτυο ειναι μια δοκιμή. υπήρχαν εποχές χωρίς bgp. εαν δεν χρησιμοποιήσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι κάτι πως θα το αξιολογήσουμε;

κανείς δεν λειτουργεί εις βαρος του δικτύου επειδή θέλει olsr ή gsxr. κάποιοι ξοδεύουν τον χρόνο τους για να έχουμε ενα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα, ας το σεβαστούμε αυτό όλοι.

αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως πως ενα άτομο που ενα πρωινό δεν θέλει olsr πριν λιγες μέρες φώναζε BATMAN  ::

----------


## acoul

το OLSR είναι για mesh δίκτυα τα οποία μάλιστα είναι και κινητά (mobile) ... είναι σε early development στάδιο και δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί σε μεγάλη κλίμακα για testing ... αν δεν το υιοθετήσουμε σωστά θα δημιουργήσει περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα θα λύσει ... τα παραπάνω για όσους νομίζουν ότι τα άσχημα λινκ θα διορθωθούν με ένα έξυπνο πρωτόκολλο ... για την ακρίβεια ένα έξυπνο πρωτόκολλο χωρίς σωστή υλοποίηση QoS κλπ. θα παραφορτώσει άσχημα και τα καλά λινκ ... οπότε είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή του κάθε κομβούχου και παίζουμε όλοι μαζί χωρίς να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας !! Το BGP δεν θα το αλλάξουμε, το OLSR θα λειτουργεί σαν βοηθητικό πρωτόκολλο. Προσοχή θα πρέπει να δοθεί στα confederation και στην παρακολούθηση των λινκ όσων κόμβων μετέχουν σε αυτά.

----------


## mojiro

acoul το εχεις δουλεψει καθολου ? εστω σε simulations ?

----------


## aangelis

καλα κρασια. οταν θα ερθει το mt3 θα σου πω εγώ τι θα παίζει το 96% του δικτύου.




> Προσοχή θα πρέπει να δοθεί στα confederation και στην παρακολούθηση των λινκ όσων κόμβων μετέχουν σε αυτά.


προσοχή πρέπει να δοθεί σε όλους, αλλιως ειναι σαν να λες.. εισαι μπαζοκόμβος; τότε μην μπεις σε confederation (ή εαν εισαι ήδη βγες γρήγορα) γιατί θα σε πάρουν χαμπάρι τι μάπας κόμβος είσαι.

----------


## mojiro

εγω θελω να δω σε ποιους ειδημονες θα απευθηνθουν για το routing του MT3 οταν δε θα εχει ΒGP  ::

----------


## anka

> καλα κρασια. οταν θα ερθει το mt3 θα σου πω εγώ τι θα παίζει το 96% του δικτύου.



Static routes  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> το OLSR είναι για mesh δίκτυα τα οποία μάλιστα είναι και κινητά (mobile) ... είναι σε early development στάδιο και δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί σε μεγάλη κλίμακα για testing ... αν δεν το υιοθετήσουμε σωστά θα δημιουργήσει περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα θα λύσει ... τα παραπάνω για όσους νομίζουν ότι τα άσχημα λινκ θα διορθωθούν με ένα έξυπνο πρωτόκολλο ... για την ακρίβεια ένα έξυπνο πρωτόκολλο χωρίς σωστή υλοποίηση QoS κλπ. θα παραφορτώσει άσχημα και τα καλά λινκ ... οπότε είναι σεβαστή η επιλογή του κάθε κομβούχου και παίζουμε όλοι μαζί χωρίς να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας !! Το BGP δεν θα το αλλάξουμε, το OLSR θα λειτουργεί σαν βοηθητικό πρωτόκολλο. Προσοχή θα πρέπει να δοθεί στα confederation και στην παρακολούθηση των λινκ όσων κόμβων μετέχουν σε αυτά.


Eνώ τo BGP κάνει για ασύρματα δίκτυα σαν το δικό μας ? Τι λες βρε Αλέξανδρε ?

Θα βάλουμε Οlsr και θα μπουκώσουν τα καλά λινκ, ενώ πριν κάποιοι πέφτουν στα μπάζα και είμαστε μια χαρά ? Τι α-λογική είναι αυτή ?

Είμαι στο awmn από την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε routing (προ rip), θυμάμαι το Ηράκλειο που έπαιζε switching, αλλά παντού όλοι σκεφτόμασταν και ψάχναμε ποια είναι η βέλτιστη λύση.

Το Olsr το συζητάγαμε από όταν βάζαμε ospf στο δίκτυο...

Πάντως Αλέξανδρε καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγεις τις σοβαρές συζητήσεις, τράβα να δεις υλοποιήσεις στην Γερμανία με 250+ σταθερούς κόμβους με Olsr, γιατί σε βλέπω πάλι στο επόμενο μήνυμα να αρχίζεις τις πεταλουδίτσες...

----------


## petzi

Αγαπητέ sv1gfu
αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τόσο μένος σε ένα πρωτόκολλο που ποτέ δεν δοκίμασες.
Και που δεν δοκίμασες γιατί φοβόσουν ότι δεν θα ήξερες να χειριστείς αλλά και δεν έδειξες την παραμικρή δίάθεση να μάθεις, να βοηθήσεις και να βοηθηθείς.
Τώρα ξέρεις να το αξιολογήσεις?

Απλά θέλεις να εκθέσεις όλους όσους συμμετέχουν σε ένα πείραμα θεωρώντας ντε φάκτο ότι εσυ κάνεις το σωστό.

Τις ευκαιρίες σου πάντως τις είχες σχεδόν κάθε Παρασκευή στο σπίτι μου. Τις συναντήσεις παρακολούθησαν πολλοί "άσχετοι" (μεταξύ τους και εγώ) και αρκετοί που δεν συνδέθηκαν ποτέ στο olsr confed και αυτό γιατί τους ενδιαφέρει η εξέλιξη της περιοχής και η ανακατανομή links ώστε να υπάρχει ορθολογικότερο στήσιμο του δικτύου.

Μεταξύ μας υπήρχαν όλες οι τάσεις του δικτύου (open softwarades, φανατικοί mikrotikades, συλλογικοί, αντισυλλογικοί) με ένα κοινό ενδιαφέρον: την καλύτερη οργάνωση χωρίς αρχηγικές τάσεις από κανένα και καμία διάθεση επιβολής. Δεθήκαμε. Το δίκτυο έχει ανάγκη από συνεννόηση. Η συνεννόηση και η τήρηση κανόνων καλής συμπεριφοράς είναι το καλύτερο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης και τρέχει σε όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα (άσε που δεν απαιτεί και γνώσεις σημάτων morse) .

Αλήθεια, εσύ γιατί αλλάζεις συνεχώς links?

----------


## vmanolis

Βασικά δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να απαντήσω γιατί βρίσκω λίγο άτοπο το ερώτημα. Δεν τίθεται σωστά.
Εϊναι σαν να ρωτούσαμε πριν, π.χ. 2 χρόνια, αν θέλουμε το Mikrotik ή το BGP ή το οποιοδήποτε.
Το σωστό θα ήταν (κατά την γνώμη μου) να γίνει ερώτημα του στυλ :
"Επιθυμείς να αποτελεί η περιοχή σου ένα confederation με OLSR ή όχι;" .
Νομίζω ότι οι περιοχές που "δένονται" σταδιακά σε OLSR confederation, οι οποίες μάλιστα αυξάνονται, δείχνουν κάτι.

----------


## MAuVE

Γιώργο (gfu),

Σε τιμά η ειλικρίνειά σου και δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη.

Τα ίδια πέρασε και συνονόματός σου ο οποίος μου είχε στείλει και pm με περιεχόμενο _Μ' έχουνε τρελλάνει - δεν αντέχω άλλο - τι να κάνω;._
Και του είχα απαντήσει ότι αν το κόψει, θα έχει την πλήρη καταννόησή μου.

Την παρέμβαση την έκανα όχι για να σε "καρφώσω" αλλά για να πώ ακόμη μία φορά ότι το δίκτυο πρέπει να βασίζεται σε ρεαλιστικές και όχι σε ιδεαλιστικές βάσεις.

Κάνεις τη διασύνδεση με το interface που πραγματικά υπάρχει και όχι με αυτό που θα ήθελες να υπάρχει. 
Το _αυτόν δεν τον γουστάρουμε, κόφτε του τα λινκς_ είναι μία πραγματικότης. 
Δεχθήτε την για να προχωρήσουμε.
Μη βάζετε ανεφάρμοστους κανόνες για κοντινά-γειτονικά λινκς που δεν πρόκειται να μακροημερεύσουν

Όπως έγραψα αλλού, άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι της επιτυχίας του confederation των Πατησίων και άλλοι οι λόγοι των προβλημάτων που η περιοχή σου αντιμετωπισε.

Μάθετε να διακρίνετε τα πραγματικά αίτια που οδήγησαν στα δύο διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα των δύο - επιπόλαια ειδομένων ομοίων - υλοποιήσεων OLSR.

Σχετικά με την πρότασή σου την φυλάω για το awmn-2

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=109

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFT
> 
> ...


Μπορεί να ενεργοποιήθει η δυνατότητα BGP multipath στο αυθεντικό mikrotik. Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν το ερώτημα ήταν αν θέλουμε τα confederation ή όχι θα απαντούσα σίγουρα ΝΑΙ. Ακόμη κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι βρίσκουμε ένα άλλο πρωτόκολλο αντί του BGP που μπορει να σηκώσει 500+ κόμβους και αποφασίζουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε η ταυτόχρονη μετάβαση θα ήταν αδύνατη. Τα confederation μας δίνουν την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε εσωτερικά ότι πρωτόκολλο θέλουμε διατηρώντας τη συμβατότητα με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και είναι και εύκολα επεκτάσιμα.

Για το OLSR συγκεκριμένα απάντησα και ναι και όχι. Το OLSR μας εξυπηρετεί καλά αυτή τη στιγμή και μας προσφερει όλα όσα μας υποσχέθηκε. Η εμπειρία μας έδειξε τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα του. Δεν έχει κάτι περισσότερο να μας δώσει. Έχουμε αυτονομα confederations όπου μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε με πιό έξυπνα και αποδοτικά πρωτόκολλα. Ίσως ένα από αυτά να είναι το BATMAN ή το ROBIN ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο αργότερα. Το θεμα είναι ότι δεν θα σταματήσουμε ποτέ να ψάχνουμε και να εξελισόμαστε.

----------


## mbjp

> όπου μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε


με βαση το παραπάνω ειμαι υπερ του olsr και οποιουδηποτε αλλου πρωτοκολλου ακομα και αν αυτο σημαινει να λιώσει όλο το δικτυο στο flapping  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτό που απέδειξε το OLSR είναι η βιωσιμότητα του μαζί και χωριστά.

Μέσα στο confederation οι συμμετέχοντες κάνουν αυτά που θέλουν χωρίς να ενοχλούν και ν' αποκόπτονται από τους υπόλοιπους.

Με μια πολύ στενόμυαλη προοπτική η συνεκτική ύλη του confederation συναρτάται με την γεωγραφία. 

Αυτό αποτελεί υποτμήμα της γενικότητας.

Συνασπίζονται όσοι έχουν κοινό στόχο.

Αν αυτός ο σκοπός είναι να έχουν φυσική επικοινωνία σχετικά εύκολα, καταλήγει στα τοπικά ανά γειτονιά confederations που υφίστανται ή δημιουργούνται.

Ο δικός μου στόχος είναι ένα δίκτυο με κανόνες που να δουλεύει ρολόι.

Αν βρώ άλλους 5-6 ομοιδεάτες θα κάνουμε confederation και ας είναι τα links μέσης απόστασης 10 χιλιομέτρων.

Θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι ότι έχουμε εσωτερικά πέντε εννιάρια διαθεσιμότητα και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα πεί φάντασμα ή μαύρη τρύπα.

Αντίστοιχα, αυτοί που θέλουν να προσφέρουν file sharing 10 και 20 TB περιεχομένου θα κάνουν το δικό τους confederation προσανατολισμένο στο αφήστε τα data να τρέχουν.

----------


## sokratisg

*Τετάρτη 18/04/2007 02:22 - Edited by sokratisg*

Έπεσε "σκούπα" από άσχετα μηνύματα αλλά και από τις παραπομπές σε αυτά.

Νομίζω εξαρχής είμουνα ξεκάθαρος ότι δεν θα είναι ανεχτά και εδώ μέσα επιθετικά μηνύματα.

Παρακαλώ συμμορφωθείτε για να έχει αυτό το poll κάποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα για όλους.

Τα άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30238 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30238 (internet)

----------


## sv1gfu

> και όσο για τον sv1gfu...kai εμένα με κοροίδευε ότι θα κάνουμε link,και ότι δήθεν ήταν στην ταράτσα,και με είχε και παιδευόμουνα 3 ώρες στην ταράτσα,αλλά μετά ρώτησα και έμαθα ότι το έχει κάνει σε πολλούς ,και ότι αλλάζει τα Link του σαν τα πουκάμισα,και δεν ξανασχολήθηκα με τον φίλο μας κατα τα άλλα.....έχει μία περίεργη νεοτροπία να κοροιδεύει τους άλλους και αυτο δεν είναι καλό για το δίκτυο μας και γι αυτο που πάμε να χτίσουμε και βασίζεται 100% στην ειλικρινή επικοινωνία μεταξύ των ανθρώπων.Δεν θα ξαναγράψω ούτε θα μπώ στην διαδικασία να του απαντήσω,αλήθεια δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας για ενα παλιολινκ....Του εύχομαι καλή τύχη και καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνει...όπως και να τοι κάνει....


Να κανεις λινκ με αυτους που καθονται και σου λενε αυτες τις .........
Αλλα δεν τρεχει τιποτα οσο ζεις μαθενεις, ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ Η ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ Η ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ. Δεν με ξερεις απο χτες, ουτε φιλοι ειμαστε, ουτε προκειτε να γινουμε ποτε, οσο για το αν ημουνα η οχι στην ταρατσα για να βγαλο το λινκ, η αν κοροιδευω κοσμο, ρωτα καλητερα να μαθεις ανθρωπους που λες οτι εκτιμας και που παρασυρθικαν απο κολοπαιδα σαν εμενα, να μαθεις για εμενα και μετα μιλα.

----------


## sokratisg

*Τετάρτη 18/04/2007 03:59 - Edited by sokratisg*




> Παρακαλώ συμμορφωθείτε για να έχει αυτό το poll κάποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα για όλους.





> Αλλα δεν τρεχει τιποτα οσο ζεις μαθενεις, ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ Η ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ Η ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ. Δεν με ξερεις....


Επειδή δεν έχω την όρεξη να κάνω συνέχεια για τα ίδια και τα ίδια την "καθαρίστρια", το παρόν κλειδώνεται.

Άλλωστε από ότι είδα και από τις προηγούμενες εξελίξεις των συζητήσεων, δεν πρόκειται να βγει κάτι από το παρόν εκτός από γκρίνια και τσακωμό.

----------

